# Is Fidel Dead?



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

The rumors are still on going. I heard them talking about them again on the radio today. 

They are saying Fidel has assumed room temperature and his brother is trying to either get a firm grip on power before letting word out or contacting the world press about how they want it to be covered. I guess they want it to be like the Pope's Funeral, but I guess being a commiwe bastard, they will leave all the God stuff out of it :u


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

It would be wise for their government to get everything in place before announcing that Castro is dead. There could be several scenarios that could happen; stability and safety have to be paramount in the aftermath. I think it would be difficult in Cuba to keep something like his death a secret for more than a few hours.

His death would be the biggest headline in Cuba in over 40 years.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

.....still holding my breath in hopes of :gn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Cohibas on back order awaiting the good news. "he's worm food"


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> .....still holding my breath in hopes of :gn


I wouldn't, my buddy says Raul (the Brother) is worse than Fidel


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

Castro death, opening up Cuba, would be the best thing for thier people. I just hope it happens soon and Roul doesn't just make it worse.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

This is the beginning of the end.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> This is the beginning of the end.


Castro dead? Sure why not.....I can go for that. Just let me know where his grave is so I can relieve myself on it. 

ATL


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> This is the beginning of the end.


This coming from THE Puerto Rican. (J/K). In all seriousness this should be an interesting situation to watch in the coming days, months, hell who knows maybe years. Let us all hope that when he is gone things get better for the people of Cuba and doesnt ruin their cigars.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> It would be wise for their government to get everything in place before announcing that Castro is dead. There could be several scenarios that could happen; stability and safety have to be paramount in the aftermath. I think it would be difficult in Cuba to keep something like his death a secret for more than a few hours.
> 
> His death would be the biggest headline in Cuba in over 40 years.


In a communist regime, control over information is everything.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

HarryCulo said:


> .....still holding my breath in hopes of :gn


I'm with you on that one :gn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

burninator said:


> In a communist regime, control over information is everything.


There is a commercial on TV for this guy that sells clothes in South Florida.
After every line, he says:

"U betta believe it"

That applies so well to your comment.

The Brazilian President was quoted in the last few days speaking of Fidel in the past tense, as if he passed away. He was one of the first foreign leaders to say that Fidel was in bad shape to begin with, when Cuba was saying all was fine. I would guide myself by his comments.
They are scrambling right now down there.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

All I wanna do is show up at a B+M and see a bunch of cuban cigar staring at me from inside a humidor. How that happens I dont care as long as it does in my lifetime. If it means Fidel needs to kick the bucket then Im all for it asap.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

As hard as they try, there's no way Raoul would be able to keep up a Communist gov.'t, the people will NOT have it. With all the American business available, there's just no incentive to keep it up. Personally, I can't WAIT for some Siglo III's!!!!!


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

Smoke magazine has had some interesting articles about the end of the embargo and what it would mean for cuban cigars.
-In a nutshell Lawyers would get thier cut before we see any Cuban cigars in this country because of Brand names. And if the were legal, imagine trying to fill the orders and still have quaility.

But in reality, I wouldn't expect any thing differnt from Fidels' brother. Dictators line thier pockets and do everything to keep power at all cost.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I've heard that Fidel is dead and that they have creamated his remains. From now until they last, a teaspoon of his ashes will go into at least one cigar in a cab or dress box of smokes.

Mmmmmm Cubans - :w


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Even if Fidel’s still alive, he’s dying and it’s just a matter of time. 

I think that news of his death will be held back until Raul feels he has total control of the situation. That means assuring the continued backing of the military, as well as the support of the hard core group that feel themselves to be the true proponents of the “Revolution”. Without these two groups behind him, he just can’t aspire to be El Jefe. 

Even then, he’ll be faced with a few problems. 

He’ll have the opposition, both on and off the island, to deal with. Fidel led using a combination of charisma and fear. Can Raul do the same, and to the same extent, or will the numbers of the opposition increase and/or become bolder?

He has a ruined economy that’s pretty much kept afloat by Venezuela’s Chavez. Estimates I’ve heard is Chavez is pumping $2 billion a year into Cuba. Will that continue with Fidel gone, and if so, what will it cost Raul?

Then there’s the embargo. Lifting of the embargo would be a major economic step forward for Cuba. But, the only way I see that occurring is if Raul agrees to democratic reforms, or if he’s ousted from power and an opposition group takes over. So does he maintain the status quo, or try to make some changes or accomodations?

Raul is what – seventy five or so? He’s got a pretty full plate for an old guy.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Even if Fidel's still alive, he's dying and it's just a matter of time.
> 
> I think that news of his death will be held back until Raul feels he has total control of the situation. That means assuring the continued backing of the military, as well as the support of the hard core group that feel themselves to be the true proponents of the "Revolution". Without these two groups behind him, he just can't aspire to be El Jefe.
> 
> ...


You know now that you put it that way I know I wouldnt want to be in his shoes.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> As hard as they try, there's no way Raoul would be able to keep up a Communist gov.'t, the people will NOT have it. With all the American business available, there's just no incentive to keep it up. Personally, I can't WAIT for some Siglo III's!!!!!


Many Cubans, from what I've read, no longer believe in Communism or even socialism, but still have a residual belief in Fidel. (Blueface, does this jibe with what you've seen?) Fidel is a charismatic figure; Raul is not. Hence, I've seen a lot of doubt whether Raul could draw the same popular support that Fidel has. Also, there's the issue of Venezuela and how the two countries will regard each other once Fidel (or Chavez) is gone. From what I've read, the Cuban army is believed to be eying Venezuela very warily right now.

Most interesting is that this subject has come up recently in National Review Online. And NR isn't exactly a fringe magazine known for printing wild allegations.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

http://article.nationalreview.com/?q=MjcxMGRjOWM0NjYwZGM1YzU3MDBkOTkzOGU5OTY2ZDA


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Even if Fidel's still alive, he's dying and it's just a matter of time.
> 
> I think that news of his death will be held back until Raul feels he has total control of the situation. That means assuring the continued backing of the military, as well as the support of the hard core group that feel themselves to be the true proponents of the "Revolution". Without these two groups behind him, he just can't aspire to be El Jefe.
> 
> ...


Agreed,

I see this as a precarious situation no matter what for Raul. I don't see him pulling this off without at least a couple dozen of "Fidel only" supporters dirt-napping under a wrapper crop somewhere in Vuelta Arriba. This is gonna take the type of movement that I think only his brother could do....

I personally don't see Raul being able to make the type of moves to ensure him power. I think He may expire suddenly with the help of "the people.":gn

ATL


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> Cohibas on back order awaiting the good news. "he's worm food"


That's some good fertilizer for the next year's crop.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

1990 replay (fall of the wall).
Time will tell.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

It sounds like we might be able to find the Siglo VI's at our local B&M's soon!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

gorob23 said:


> I wouldn't, my buddy says Raul (the Brother) is worse than Fidel


i totally agree....


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> I've heard that Fidel is dead and that they have creamated his remains. From now until they last, a teaspoon of his ashes will go into at least one cigar in a cab or dress box of smokes.
> 
> Mmmmmm Cubans - :w


Sure gives new meaning to "smoking a Cuban"!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Trout said:


> Smoke magazine has had some interesting articles about the end of the embargo and what it would mean for cuban cigars.
> -In a nutshell Lawyers would get thier cut before we see any Cuban cigars in this country because of Brand names. And if the were legal, imagine trying to fill the orders and still have quaility.
> 
> But in reality, I wouldn't expect any thing differnt from Fidels' brother. Dictators line thier pockets and do everything to keep power at all cost.


:tpd:

Fidel dying and the Embargo should not be seen as the same. Embargo is going no where and the lawyers will prevent Cuban cigars from entering under their current brands for as long as they can. I could see new brands created just for US market. It goes back to the whole chain of distribution that Habanos currently use and I am sure the distributors will just step to the plate on whatever Habanos can produce rather than having a new big player taking their stock like a US distributor could. There could already be agreements on US markets with current distributors already signed...

A hybrid social/democratic regime will be Cuba's best transition. It may not be good enough for the US to lift sanctions. I worry for the Cuban people after Castro's death, as something even worse or civil war could errupt. Haiti and Jamaica has seen bloodshed as of recent, so why not Cuba? Let's pray that this doesn't happen.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

i heard that his brother is worse also.


----------



## nic (Sep 15, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Fidel dying and the Embargo should not be seen as the same. Embargo is going no where and the lawyers will prevent Cuban cigars from entering under their current brands for as long as they can. I could see new brands created just for US market. It goes back to the whole chain of distribution that Habanos currently use and I am sure the distributors will just step to the plate on whatever Habanos can produce rather than having a new big player taking their stock like a US distributor could. There could already be agreements on US markets with current distributors already signed...


Altadis S.A. is the distributor for the Cuban Government worldwide. They own Altadis USA, which just so happens own nearly all of the "cuban" trademarked names in the US. They also own JR Cigars (that little 800lb gorilla  in the corner). I'm guessing (and I don't think it's much of a stretch) to say Altadis has a plan for bringing cubans into the USA when the time comes. I doubt many of us will be happy with the quality or price for sometime however. Cuba isn't sitting on a reserve of cigars or tobacco as it stands currently.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061029/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/cuba_castro

his ass is still alive :hn


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061029/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/cuba_castro
> 
> his ass is still alive :hn


Hmm...he seems to have been wearing the same track suit in the hospital for a while now. Perhaps he has a lot of them...or maybe this is stock/pre-recorded material?:2


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

M1903A1 said:


> Hmm...he seems to have been wearing the same track suit in the hospital for a while now. Perhaps he has a lot of them...or maybe this is stock/pre-recorded material?:2


Well it is Cuba.........it's not like he has a change of clothes. A change of clothes would undermine the Revolution!

ATL


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Well it is Cuba.........it's not like he has a change of clothes. A change of clothes would undermine the Revolution!
> 
> ATL


Some time ago I read that Castro actually had his clothes burned after one wearing. (One way to get out of doing laundry!)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Recently had the privilege of some Q&A with a current US Congresswoman. One interesting thing brought up was the hopes of utilizing the offshore drilling opportunities around Cuba. Spoke briefly about the subject, but the demise of said dictatorship is certainly on their minds .... for many reasons.


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> Hmm...he seems to have been wearing the same track suit in the hospital for a while now. Perhaps he has a lot of them...or maybe this is stock/pre-recorded material?:2


CNN just said he was reading from that Saturdays paper.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Trout said:


> CNN just said he was reading from that Saturdays paper.


Yes, but he can see into the future!!!!!


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Yes, but he can see into the future!!!!!


If this is the case Bush should have spoke to him before Iraq.

Sorry my bad.


----------

